# Steampunk Adventurer



## Sinister BabyDoll (Sep 13, 2010)

I need some serious help, HF!
Can you guys post any relatively inexpensive ideas for costumes or costume parts to make a Steampunk Adventurer? My boyfriend would like to have a similar theme and I dont mind cross-dressing so costumes for either men or women are fine.
Thanks!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For an adventurer you would probably need pants. Try to find something with suspender buttons, or add them yourself, and use a pair of button suspenders.

If you have a Safari Jacket or vest you don't really need to bother with the suspenders.

The shirt should probably have a band collar, but you can fake it by just folding the collar in on a standard shirt if you don't want to modify an existing one or buy one.

For boots you can make yourself a pair of gaiters or long spats/half chaps to wear over shoes.

Use some metallic spray paint (probably brass) on a Nerf gun, ray gun, etc. and you have a pretty basic but passable costume.

For some female adventurer photos, look up Osa Johnson. That may provide some inspiration.

Here are some links that may be helpful:

http://www.meetup.com/steamhub/photos/
http://community.livejournal.com/steamfashion/
http://community.livejournal.com/steam_elegance/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

You might want to have a look over at instructables.com - lot of steampunk ideas there.
http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/category-technology/channel-steampunk/

Goggles are a must (I think) and a quick search on Instructables turned up this example which looks dirt cheap. (Lots of other versions there too!)
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-realistic-Steampunk-Airship-Goggles/#step1


(I'm sure you've already checked out Rikki's thread HERE for some great inspiration for the look.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Theres a guy in the photo link below, safari steampunk adventurer inspiration perhaps...I usually check out ebay for costume bits.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3491485963_db6ae3e4c7.jpg

These guys look fab

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4604306393/


----------



## Sinister BabyDoll (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas, I'll start planning right away


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

For future reference, check out the DragonCon picture sites. A lot of the photo albums have a section specifically for Steampunk costumes. There are some really cool stuff out there for this idea and Steampunk is really in right now.


----------

